# 97 altima question



## chi2jjk (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a 97 Altima and I was considering a 35 mm front strut tower bar. It's just an everyday driver - no other mods - and I need new struts. I am looking for any advice as to good struts, and what benefit does the tower bar give? I noticed the reverse-thread on one end, what front-end characteristics does adjusting this change? All advice/info is appreciated.

I have posted to suspension, but no responses yet...


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

I have had the best experience with KYB. All the others leak or go flat after a few thousand miles. The strut bar will give you tighter handling


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

on the tower bar,it reduces body flex..the reverse threads are for preloading the bar

kyb-its always good to go with oem on the altimas,even if you have a stock or modified car


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

my own preference lies with Monroe Sensatrac Struts (and shocks) they give an excellent ride. KYB's have been known to have a slightly stiffer ride. But they are still top quality.


----------



## chi2jjk (Feb 9, 2006)

enjoy_incubus said:


> on the tower bar,it reduces body flex..the reverse threads are for preloading the bar
> 
> kyb-its always good to go with oem on the altimas,even if you have a stock or modified car



What does it mean to "preload the bar"?


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

chi2jjk said:


> What does it mean to "preload the bar"?


when you make the bar tighter it pushes againt the body,keeps the body from coming in on itself


----------



## billysaltima (Mar 10, 2005)

i have lowering springs and toks and a strunt bar and even a lower control arm brace and the handing is great even at fast turns


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Installing a strut tower bar is like putting the lid on a box. It makes the structure that much more rigid.
I believe the best thing to do on your car is new struts and a rear stabilizer bar.

Troy


----------



## customgus (May 30, 2006)

I have tokico struts all the way around, supposedly they are the best because they have gas in them, which gives a better ride


----------

